# Filling Gaslow Cylinders



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I cant seem to find an answer on the Gaslow site.

Can a Gaslow cylinder be filled direct from an Autogas pump or do you need to fit a filling kit or adaptor of some sorts to the cylinder ? I would prefer not to fit a filler to the van but want to fill directly if I could and it was safe to do so.

thanks,

Dave


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave
As far as I know you cannot fill the cylinder directly. We have a filler fitted in to the skirt of our van. but I have seen a photo somewhere of a bracket used to fit the filler into the gas tank locker. I remember this bracket being a home made article and not being something that could be bought from Gaslow.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I guess I could fit the filler in the door of the gas locker if I had to or on some sort of bracket internaly in the locker. I was just tryingto keep it simple if I could.

thanks for the reply.

Dave


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Ours was done professionally and the filler is fitted to the gas locker on our Hymer B584. Its a good job


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Dave, 

The Gaslow bottle has to be filled with the filling kit. It is a simple job to fit and makes it unobtrusive to use. 
Our main worry was that some Autogas stations would not fill a non LPG powered vehicle, as we had heard tales of gas companies in the UK trying to restrict the refilling of non fitted tanks. 
We have had no problems so far as it looks like a standard LPG filler, but sounds like a diesel! 
I would recommend Gaslow, its one of the best extras we have fitted and save us a lot hassle and money!

Neil


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a system fitted and have only had one instance where I was told the Autodas was not working. 

Dave

656


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

*Stainless steel bracket for Gaslow*

This is the bracket:










and here is the original topic:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-15509.html

Regards

Geoff


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

That looks great, Ill do that if I can.

Thanks very much for the help and advice.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

Never had any probs "refuelling" - it is just like refilling the car. Stick the nozzle in the hole and job done!

Rapide561


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I read on another forum that the filler connection to the gaslow cylinder can leak and only obvious when you do your first refill at a garage. They had a twin system and connection to one ok but 2nd one leaked and he had to use a sealing compound and reconnect it.

Is this a common problem? I wouldn't want problems on my first re-fill if I'm abroad and I wouldn't know what to do!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> I read on another forum that the filler connection to the gaslow cylinder can leak and only obvious when you do your first refill at a garage. They had a twin system and connection to one ok but 2nd one leaked and he had to use a sealing compound and reconnect it.
> 
> Is this a common problem? I wouldn't want problems on my first re-fill if I'm abroad and I wouldn't know what to do!


Rita,

There have been reports of some leaks but they are very few and far between considering the number of units sold.

It could be the DIY instalations that are causing the problem.

As LPG is now cheaper in the UK than in Europe while not fill up before going abroad again.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LpG*

Hi Don

Yes - LPG appears more expensive at some services etc overseas, but for example various garages around Lake Garda sell LPG per kilogram and not per litre.

One garage at Moniga del Garda was charging 70 cents per kilogram - about 50p

Two litres in the UK costs about 2 x 40p = 80p

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: LpG*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Don
> 
> Yes - LPG appears more expensive at some services etc overseas, but for example various garages around Lake Garda sell LPG per kilogram and not per litre.
> 
> ...


Russell,

Are you sure we are talking about "Autogas" and not gas for domestic use because that's about have the price of anywhere else in Europe.

I've searched all the LPG web sites and none indicate LPG being sold in kilograms in Italy. The average price per litre of LPG in Italy is about Euro 0.68.

I have been filling my gas bottle now for three years and have never seen or heard of LPG being sold by weight - how do they do it?

These are todays prices for LPG in France for example.

http://stations.gpl.online.fr/appli/index.php?parEtape=Accueil

Don


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I have no answers - only another question. I've had the Gaslow filler fitted into the door of the gas locker but so far I've never needed gas.

Unless I wait until it's empty (and then I'll need about 22 litres) how do I top it up? Does it stop automatically when it's full or do I just guess how much is needed?

Ian


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

It stops automatically around 80% full, do not forget close both valves on the bottles before filling as it is possible to damage the regulator (info from gaslow)


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

ianhibs said:


> Does it stop automatically when it's full or do I just guess how much is needed?
> 
> Ian


Ian

When you fill your cylinders, the flow automatically stops when the bottles get to 80% full. This is to allow for expansion in hot countries. You will never fill over 80 %. I have 2 x 11kg bottles and use 1 every 3 or 4 weeks - and I full time in it - although I dont use the heating this time of year. The winter will give me a better idea of my useage in all climates. I will add that I keep forgetting to change my fridge from gas to 12v when I am travelling so in the real world and using the system correctly I could actually use less.

edit to add- The system fills both cylinders. i.e. If one cylinder is empty and the other is say 1/2 full, both will be filled to 80% so you never have a part filled one when you top up.

Dave

656


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks!

That's another expensive mistake I might have avoided.

Ian


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

ianhibs said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's another expensive mistake I might have avoided.
> 
> Ian


What, forgetting to change over from Gas to 12V 

Dave

656


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Gaslow*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Never had any probs "refuelling" - it is just like refilling the car. Stick the nozzle in the hole and job done!
> 
> Rapide561


As Russels states just stick the nozzle in the hole and the job is done. 8O

For the first timers there's a more detailed explanation at 

http://www.boostlpg.co.uk/driver_industry/Guidance Note - How to refuel with LPG.pdf

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don for that info. I will have CMR Ltd do my installation I think, I will fill up in UK first, I hope. If they give you full bottles at installation I was thinking that perhaps it wouldn't need doing until I was abroad. Think I will have to arrange the installation for a time when I will be in the UK a bit, then I can use it and fill up to make sure all is ok. My idea had been to have it done on way to Dover as they are based Hants way.

As I have an up & over gas locker door I am assuming the gasflow refill outlet can't be in that? So if I do not want the pipe going through an internal locker it would need to be in the side skirt but as that is plastic am concerned about flexing and enough support for when filling. Any ideas please. Although I could see if I could have a bracket done like above but had wanted to avoid opening the locker door each time I needed to refill.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just looked at that link you gave Don on filling up....very good  I have printed off. Thanks


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Thanks Don for that info. I will have CMR Ltd do my installation I think, I will fill up in UK first, I hope. If they give you full bottles at installation I was thinking that perhaps it wouldn't need doing until I was abroad. Think I will have to arrange the installation for a time when I will be in the UK a bit, then I can use it and fill up to make sure all is ok. My idea had been to have it done on way to Dover as they are based Hants way.
> 
> As I have an up & over gas locker door I am assuming the gasflow refill outlet can't be in that? So if I do not want the pipe going through an internal locker it would need to be in the side skirt but as that is plastic am concerned about flexing and enough support for when filling. Any ideas please. Although I could see if I could have a bracket done like above but had wanted to avoid opening the locker door each time I needed to refill.


Rita,

Just a reminder that you will need the two other adaptors to fill up in Europe.

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pdf/GASLOW_2006_8pp.pdf Page 7

01-4310 Acme Euro adaptor

01-4300 Clawgun adaptor for France/Italy/Germany

Have a safe trip

Don


----------



## Doubletread (May 11, 2005)

Rita
I have a Gaslow installation with the refill fitting in an up and over locker door (Hymer T575). It works ok, but there is a drawback. There is a 1.2m length of hose inside locker that is necessary to allow the door to be opened fully, and you have to take care when closing the door to gently pull the bottom of the cable forward. Overall it is great not to have to mess about removing cylinders, and I am happy with the filling fitment in the locker door.

Les


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: LpG*



Don Madge said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Don
> ...


Hi Don

I am on a quick trip to Italy in a couple of weeks and will purposely look at the service station at moniga del Garda!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi Rita

Please ask the installer to fill (or at least part fill) the system for you. That way any leaks can be easily spotted. (Remeber my famous gas leak!?!?)

Rapide561


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

When you get the system fitted, they give you the option of full or empty cylinders if they have any. I had full ones fitted so they could chech for leaks

Dave

656


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Don, Doubletread, Rapide 651 and 656 for all the info a great help


----------

